# Aromatics and briar pipes



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I have heard that aromatics can really change the taste of a briar pipe. Do you use a briar pipe for aromatics, or do you stick to a corn cobb pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Briar, but I dedicate certain pipes just to aromatics so as not to mingle the flavors of aros and non-aros.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

^ What dmkerr said.

When I started smoking pipes about seven years ago I had no idea that it might be a inadvisable to smoke vastly different flavors of tobacco in the same pipe, so my first three briars were pretty heavily ghosted. I've since given one of them a thorough cleaning and will probably dedicate it to English blends, and the other two remain dedicated to aromatics. My newer pipes are dedicated to various types of non-aromatic blends.

A cob works in a pinch, but I find briars generally offer a more satisfying smoke. And clay pipes (such as the very nice Lepeltier pipes) allegedly don't ghost.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Aromatics never taste good in briar to me. I only smoke aromatics in Meerschaums or cobs. I recommend giving a Meer a try.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Boswell Pipes along with his aromatic tobaccos go hand in hand for some reason. Both pipes that I bought from him are dedicated to aromatic tobaccos, and I've never had nothing but a great smoke out of either of them!

Boswell's Best, Sweet Tea, and Bear blend are a few of my favorite aromatics from him, should one be of sufficient sophistication to truly appreciate an aromatic blend.

A cob is great, but if aromatic tobaccos will be a regular part of your rotation, then I highly suggest you get an affordable, decent quality pipe dedicated to them, such as a Boswell.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Unless they are Highlands from UK, most will burn out with a bowl of Five Brothers or PA. I smoke all kinds of tobacco so it's a non issue for me.


----------

